# R.I.P. Joystiq (2004 - 2015)



## Krory (Jan 31, 2015)

AOL recently shut down a number of media networks, and gaming site Joystiq was one of these victims as it was confirmed today. Editor-in-Chief Ludwig Kietzmann did say that they would continue to publish until February 3rd, at which point they are officially over.


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2015)

Only went to joystiq a few times over the years but it's sad that the site is closing.  Here's to hoping that these guys/girls find work elsewhere.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 31, 2015)

Another one bites the dust. :/


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Kaitou (Jan 31, 2015)

Barely visited Joystiq tbh, but it's a pity.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2015)

Really? That sucks. :/ Massively was my go-to MMO news site. What about WoW-Insider?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 1, 2015)

It was going downhill for a while now.  Last year they had to basically cut out half of their wow insider editors that stopped a lot of people going to them.  Sad but inevitable with the way it was going


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2015)

I noticed that a lot of class columns basically died out in the past 3 years. Even though I haven't played WoW in ages, I'd visit WoW Insider every now and again. BigRedKitty was one of my fave writers on there.


----------

